# German Blue Ram



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

My young German Blue Rams


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Stunning


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Raymond!

It's a male. He has long beautiful fins. Thanks to Menagerie


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

great shots. 

...now about that substrate....


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Uh oh Riceburner's becoming a fish fascist


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice GBRs and thanks for sharing


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks.

I'm wounder how old are they. They are a little smaller than 2"


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm wounder how old are they. They are a little smaller than 2"


If you're really curious you could probably find out at the store. The person who breeds them in Europe who Menagerie buys from is apparently really helpful and gives a lot of information so he's probably mentioned what age he usually ships them at.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

AquariAM said:


> Uh oh Riceburner's becoming a fish fascist


naw...I've always preferred a more "natural" look. In most things.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> If you're really curious you could probably find out at the store. The person who breeds them in Europe who Menagerie buys from is apparently really helpful and gives a lot of information so he's probably mentioned what age he usually ships them at.


I just want someone who breed german blue rams tell me that almost 2" fishes are usually 6 month old or something


----------

